
Global stock markets lost $2 trillion in value after Brexit - jonbaer
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-global-markets-idUSKCN0Z92MZ
======
phatfish
Global stocks will bounce back, as happens with any event like this. The
traders make their money and the markets correct.

Sterling, UK/EU banks and other sectors hit more directly could be in a more
difficult situation though.

------
jdani
Since most of that is owned by the 1% I really couldn't give a shit.

~~~
zzalpha
There are millions of "99%" folks with a 401k who are affected by this. And
that's just the direct impact.

Cutting off your nose to spite your face is not a rational response to income
inequality.

